# Welcome the newest knife collector



## gunnerjohn (May 28, 2014)

I'd like to introduce the newest knife collector to the forum. My son Gunner born 5-23-14. He is a bright eyed wonder in this world.


----------



## rami_m (May 28, 2014)

Congrats !!!


----------



## apicius9 (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations! Man, I wish I could sleep like that 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## tagheuer (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations !


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Von blewitt (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Mrmnms (May 28, 2014)

All the best to you . Sleep when you can.


----------



## mametaro (May 28, 2014)

Congratz bud! I ordered his first knife today. Should be here in a few days. May be a toothpick by the time he is able to use it, but figured why wait! Thanks for everything you do. Let me know if there is anything I can do for Gunner, your lady, or yourself.


----------



## KimBronnum (May 28, 2014)

What a beauty  ...and same name as my grandfather. 
Im totally with you on starting his collection now. My (2) sons are sometimes totally stressed out about who is to get what knives when Im gone. You can newer buy too many knives and Jnats  
Congratulations. 
- Kim


----------



## berko (May 28, 2014)

all the best


----------



## BJE1 (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations !


----------



## Lefty (May 28, 2014)

Congrats! I'mnot sure how many you have, but it's an absolute blessing.


----------



## WarrenB (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations:doublethumbsup:


----------



## HHH Knives (May 28, 2014)

What a BLESSING! Congrats!!!

Gunner is a awesome name!


----------



## WildBoar (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## DevinT (May 29, 2014)

Handsome little guy. Congrats, hope mom is doing well also. You'll love being a dad.

Hoss


----------



## scotchef38 (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## gunnerjohn (May 29, 2014)

Lefty said:


> Congrats! I'mnot sure how many you have, but it's an absolute blessing.


Thanks for all the comments. Gunner is our first child and an absolute dream.


----------



## larrybard (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations! Really, really adorable. (And, in truth, that's not always the case.)


----------



## Castalia (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 30, 2014)

Hey! Congratulations to you and the growing family!


----------



## Chuckles (May 30, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Umberto (Jun 4, 2014)

Gunner...he's a bit young for front line infantry don't you think? 

Before you know it he'll be putting chips in you favorite knives.


----------



## The Edge (Jun 4, 2014)

Congrats Gunner!


----------

